# Cheapest way to send a debitcard from usa to mexico



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

got notice paypal was sending me a new creditcard said i shopped at home depot and they where hacked as result i was automaticly getting a new card sent to me 


well geeeee thanks i am in mexico grrr

how do i get the card here cheap as possible but still make sure i get it 


and please stay on topic ( no story about one time at band camp in 1960 )


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Are you certain the notification was from PayPal? I get "notices" from PayPal from time to time, and in almost every instance ... PayPal never sent the notice. They've been attempts to somehow scam me or give-up identifying information. Other than that, my thought is the only reasonably secure way to send is 1) with an air courier (individual) - which for just about all of us on this forum is too expensive an option; or 2) to have it sent overnight or second-day delivery by DHL. These are my 2 cents worth.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

new debitcard was sent to my usa address, now it needs to be sent to mexico so i can use it

one time i left my card in the atm machine, iam used to using those you just wipe the card

i forgot about it and it sucked the card inside the machine no way to get it back

had new one sent to me UPS at cost of 83 dollars, now i need to have a new card sent to me again

do not want to pay 83 dollars it way too much for something that less than ounce


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

go DHL the most secure is better than cheapest. We had our cards tampered with , We never found out how or by whom but the Fed Ex package had been opened by customs butsomeone with a Mexican accent called us telling us they hadsent the cards, asking if we had received them and told us to activate them. We know those were the thieves. The debit card companies do not make such calls.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

Longford said:


> Are you certain the notification was from PayPal? I get "notices" from PayPal from time to time, and in almost every instance ... PayPal never sent the notice. They've been attempts to somehow scam me or give-up identifying information. Other than that, my thought is the only reasonably secure way to send is 1) with an air courier (individual) - which for just about all of us on this forum is too expensive an option; or 2) to have it sent overnight or second-day delivery by DHL. These are my 2 cents worth.


I ignored the email, but it was real,card is now physically at my usa address, waiting to be shipped here


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

$31 US via DHL ..... Seattle to Manzanillo. 3-4 days


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

SirRon,
it's legit. I had to replace my card due to the same security lapse at Home Depot. My card was issued by my credit union so it was easy for me to go in and pick up the new one. The credit union knew all about it. Sorry, I have no suggestions for quick, cheap delivery of the new card.

Matt


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

knew the story was legit as I already have the new card at my usa address just trying to get it here in mexico now.

also anyone found ways to get new credit card sent to mexico? 

been offered 75000 or more airline miles from a few different airlines in the usa for using there cards 

would be awsome if there was some kind of usa to mexico forwarding service for my usa mail


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

SirRon said:


> also anyone found ways to get new credit card sent to mexico?
> 
> would be awsome if there was some kind of usa to mexico forwarding service for my usa mail


You sent me a PM about a "search" and I guess related to my post. I didn't look anything up ..... that's what it cost me about a month ago


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

sparks said:


> You sent me a PM about a "search" and I guess related to my post. I didn't look anything up ..... that's what it cost me about a month ago



thanks for the follow up the pm had private info i did not want to post public


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Just FYI, if this helps. My USA address is a PO Box at a UPS store. Whenever I get a new credit card, or any other piece of mail for that matter, from the US, it goes to that box. Then, about once a month or so, I have the UPS store forward mail to me here in Mexico.

Now, the cost does vary from time to time. But, the typical charge for next day delivery of whatever happens to be in my box, is $50 - $60 USD. Yes, most of the mail has been opened by the time I get it. But, I have twice had debit / credit cards sent and neither time did I have any problems.

Also, before moving here full time, we shipped things via US Postal Service. The USPS, apparently, contracts with FedEx for delivery here in Mexico. Based on my research, USPS is the least expensive and most reliable way to ship to Mexico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes the USPS is the cheapest.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Yes the USPS is the cheapest.


Is it also the most reliable, as dwwhiteside asserts?


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

SirRon said:


> got notice paypal was sending me a new creditcard said i shopped at home depot and they where hacked as result i was automaticly getting a new card sent to me
> 
> 
> well geeeee thanks i am in mexico grrr
> ...


SirRon:

You can send it for under $15.00 with United States Postal Service. Send it *"REGISTERED MAIL"*. THE SERVICE INSURES IT AUTOMATICALLY FOR $100.00. The more it's worth the more your charged for additional insurance. 

I use the service all the time to send mail to my brother in Guadalajara from Ohio. Plus I worked for 22 years for the USPS. My sister currently is a clerk with the USPS and I called her to make sure the prices havn't gone up.

Remember, it has to be sent *"REGISTERED"* It is the more secure way to send anything to Mexico. 

DHL is good but too pricey for a letter size envelope. You could go with International Express with the USPS, but that also is too expensive.

Please do NOT confuse "CERTIFIED MAIL" With "REGISTERED MAIL", They are two different services.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

CalMailMan said:


> SirRon:
> 
> You can send it for under $15.00 with United States Postal Service. Send it *"REGISTERED MAIL"*. THE SERVICE INSURES IT AUTOMATICALLY FOR $100.00. The more it's worth the more your charged for additional insurance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this information. In the summer, I will be getting a new debit card from Bank of America, and it will be sent to a friend's home in the States. I've been wondering how I can ensure that it will arrive to me safely in Mexico City. Now I have another option to consider.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for posting this information. In the summer, I will be getting a new debit card from Bank of America, and it will be sent to a friend's home in the States. I've been wondering how I can ensure that it will arrive to me safely in Mexico City. Now I have another option to consider.


Your Welcome Isla:

My family hasn't lost a letter yet in a lot of years using "Registered Mail" Just remember, use a "Letter size Envelope" Anything bigger costs more. 

*To be eligible for mailing at the price for letters, a piece must be:

Rectangular
At least 3-1/2 inches high x 5 inches long x 0.007 inch thick.
No more than 6-1/8 inches high x 11-1/2 inches long x 1/4 inch thick.* 

copied from The "Domestic/International Mail Manual


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

CalMailMan said:


> Your Welcome Isla:
> 
> My family hasn't lost a letter yet in a lot of years using "Registered Mail" Just remember, use a "Letter size Envelope" Anything bigger costs more.
> 
> ...


Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I certainly hope USPS to Mexico is faster than the reverse. I recently send a registered letter from here to Seattle and it took 3 weeks to get to Mexico City. it took another week to get to LAX .... and from LA another 10 days to Seattle. Cost of registered was 32 pesos.

As opposed to 3-4 days from Seattle to here with DHL and $31us. Tell them to hold it at a local DHL office if you think they possibly can't connect with you. The local office is where it will be if they miss you and they only hold it for 10 days


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> I certainly hope USPS to Mexico is faster than the reverse. I recently send a registered letter from here to Seattle and it took 3 weeks to get to Mexico City. it took another week to get to LAX .... and from LA another 10 days to Seattle. Cost of registered was 32 pesos.
> 
> As opposed to 3-4 days from Seattle to here with DHL and $31us. Tell them to hold it at a local DHL office if you think they possibly can't connect with you. The local office is where it will be if they miss you and they only hold it for 10 days


Putting your numbers in a common currency, it looks like it is $3 usd and 30 days, or $30 usd and 3 days. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

sparks said:


> I certainly hope USPS to Mexico is faster than the reverse. I recently send a registered letter from here to Seattle and it took 3 weeks to get to Mexico City. it took another week to get to LAX .... and from LA another 10 days to Seattle. Cost of registered was 32 pesos.
> 
> As opposed to 3-4 days from Seattle to here with DHL and $31us. Tell them to hold it at a local DHL office if you think they possibly can't connect with you. The local office is where it will be if they miss you and they only hold it for 10 days


From experience, you can expect to take about a week. 

Also mail on a Monday morning *BEFORE 11 AM.* All registered mailpieces have to be HAND RECORDED, when they leave the clerks Counter, HAND RECORDED by the truck driver receiving the piece on his truck. Every time the piece moves, it has to be HAND RECORDED and a receipt is recorded into a ledger. 

If it comes up missing, the last person to sign for it prior to disappearing is personaly accountable/liable for the contents of the mail piece. 
Naturally all Postal Employees bend over backwards to insure all Registered pieces are accounted for. 

Mailing before 11 AM insures the mailpiece will make the outgoing deadline for morning acceptance *and insure it will make the 12 o'clock outgoing truck*.

This is important, as you lose 24 hours travel time if the mailpiece does not make that noon truck. 

I know nothing about the Mexico to US travel pattern.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

CalMailMan said:


> From experience, you can expect to take about a week.


Obviously, sparks' experience with using the USPS has been different from yours.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

sparks said:


> I certainly hope USPS to Mexico is faster than the reverse. I recently send a registered letter from here to Seattle and it took 3 weeks to get to Mexico City. it took another week to get to LAX .... and from LA another 10 days to Seattle. Cost of registered was 32 pesos.
> 
> As opposed to 3-4 days from Seattle to here with DHL and $31us. Tell them to hold it at a local DHL office if you think they possibly can't connect with you. The local office is where it will be if they miss you and they only hold it for 10 days


Sparks experience was based on experience with a private carrier, DHL at a cost of 31 dollars. USPS offers the service at just under 15 dollars IF the piece is a regular letter mailpiece going to Mexico.

My brother just sent me some documents using DHL from Guadalajara to Ohio. It cost him 48 dollars and I received it in 2 days.

I know nothing about REGISTERED SERVICE coming out of Mexico. Never had to deal with that. The question was what is the cheapest way to send a letter to Mexico from USA.

I'm sure I will have to deal with that in the very near future. Starting april 1st. Oh boy!!!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You can send normal mail or registered mail in Mexico. Registered just lets you track it on the Correos de México en English site. With the same number you can track it in the US Postal Service system. Correos de México charged 32 pesos for registered


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

sparks said:


> You can send normal mail or registered mail in Mexico. Registered just lets you track it on the Correos de México en English site. With the same number you can track it in the US Postal Service system. Correos de México charged 32 pesos for registered


Thank you Sparks, I know all about the USPS here in the US and how it operates. But absolutely nothing of the way it operates in Mexico. This will all be a learning experience and I do appreciate everything I learn from the rest of you which have been there and done that.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sparks said:


> You can send normal mail or registered mail in Mexico. Registered just lets you track it on the Correos de México en English site. With the same number you can track it in the US Postal Service system. Correos de México charged 32 pesos for registered


I send leters only to the US, San Diego, for $32.00 pesos certified not registered and they all got there in 6 to 9 days and I track them. When my friend sends leters to me from the US they have to be registered and cost $18.00 US as certified is only for the 48 states, not international and costs under $3.00 US. I always get US registered leters here in under a week. Unregistered leters from the US take 2 to 4 weeks and 2 never got here out of 5. DHL costs $440.00 pesos for "next day" but arrives the morning after the next day from here. DHL to here costs $42.00 US and arrives next day in the afternoon.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> I send leters only to the US, San Diego, for $32.00 pesos certified not registered and they all got there in 6 to 9 days and I track them. When my friend sends leters to me from the US they have to be registered and cost $18.00 US as certified is only for the 48 states, not international and costs under $3.00 US. I always get US registered leters here in under a week. Unregistered leters from the US take 2 to 4 weeks and 2 never got here out of 5. DHL costs $440.00 pesos for "next day" but arrives the morning after the next day from here. DHL to here costs $42.00 US and arrives next day in the afternoon.


Thank You AlanMexicali. Any and all information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's help, shocked to learn that I am not the only one that has ever had this issue living in mexico

so it will be DHL or UPS which ever is more convenient for the person sending it


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

update my debitcard has been sent via fedex

kinda angry that my father sent it to me fed ex when i said use DHL like everyone suggested here 

coming from north ohio fedex was 53 dollars father said cost would been over 80 dollars if i used DHL from that location to here 
ohh and the new debitcard coming was sent priority international mail 



years ago back when all you needed was a normal id and birth certificate to come here to mexico 

i was here on vacation and think maid at the hotel i was staying stole my birth certificate

long story short in the very early 2000's it took a month for a over night fed ex from usa back then 


I sure hope things have changed since then


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

2/03/2015 - Tuesday
12:14 pm	On FedEx vehicle for delivery ACAPULCO DE JUAREZ MX
1/30/2015 - Friday
10:47 pm	At local FedEx facility ACAPULCO DE JUAREZ MX
9:43 pm	Delivery exception ACAPULCO DE JUAREZ MX
Package at station, arrived after courier dispatch
5:18 am	Departed FedEx location CUAUTITLAN IZCALLI MX
1/29/2015 - Thursday
10:24 pm	Arrived at FedEx location CUAUTITLAN IZCALLI MX
8:28 am	International shipment release - Import TOLUCA MX
7:48 am	In transit TOLUCA MX
Package available for clearance
6:55 am	At destination sort facility TOLUCA MX
4:20 am	Departed FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN
3:19 am	In transit MEMPHIS, TN
12:57 am	In transit MEMPHIS, TN
1/28/2015 - Wednesday
11:59 pm	Arrived at FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN
8:43 pm	Left FedEx origin facility NORTHWOOD, OH
6:02 pm	Picked up NORTHWOOD, OH



fedex is the worst here in acapulco, every time i get something from them its always been a big hassle

my new debt card and new creditcard both arrived at my house today

as you can see from above from the tracking, my mail was sitting at the fedex office here in acapulco since friday

today i go online to search for a phone number to contact fedex about this issue

while searching for the phone number on there website a popup windows live chats says looks like you need help click here for live chat 

so i did

i explained everything in live chat

my package was at my house 3 hours later wow !!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

DHL is the best in Mexico and UPS the worst. I had lots of problems with UPS gpong both ways.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

citlali said:


> DHL is the best in Mexico and UPS the worst. I had lots of problems with UPS gpong both ways.


i really think it is location, here in acapulco fedex is always bad experience for me

i have had many UPS and never had a problem, same with DHL never a problem

for me its always fedex grrrrrr lane: :noidea:


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

you may be right. I have been involved with a lot of artisans in Chiapas in sending merchandise via UPS to the US and back to Mexico and I have advise many of them not to ship via UPS any longer. I have told them that if anyone wanted anything via UPS the merchandise had to be paid in full to start with or they will not ship.. Many artisans I know have been burned by UPS.
PROFECO even told them to take UPS to civil court..but who has the money or the time.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

i think a lot has to do is if they have to transfer your package to a 3rd party delivery during the route to your location ( man on the the bike might say UPS but how many other hands where on it before him?)


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not think so thft have happened in Mexico city from what they tract down and problems have happened in Tuxtla and in Sn Cristobal de las casas.


----------



## jojo800 (Feb 6, 2015)

This is very helpful as a new person moving to MX!


----------

